# Gold stripe Maroon clowns



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, Im interested in the future of buying 1 of these fish, I saw 1 in a local fish store. It had 3 small bands some were not closed ,they had a small space. Is this normal in a 1 1/2 inch fish ? When do the bands turn gold, at what size ?  Has any one had 2 in a large tank ? :wink:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

the bands turn gold with time. we have 2 in a 120 gallon tank. these are very aggressive fish and one can kill the other if the tank is to small for the 2.


----------



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, 8) Its funny because I saw some in Petco which looked in good health and I looking in my saltwater store and they didnt look so good>. even at a small size they were fighting with each other  Also the nemo clowns where i live dont have that orange color, I guess Im spoiler , Im originally from the NY ares.. :?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

petco had saltwater fish? i would rather buy some from a lfs than a chain store.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

The petco by my work has a really nice salt section with a lot of odd fish. 

I had one in a 135 gallon and he was an pain to all the other fish other than a sailfin tang and tessalated moray. It was given to me but if i was going to buy a clown i wouldnt get a maroon.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

FYI, there are 2 types of maroon clowns, gold stripe and white stripe. You should be able to see the gold in juveniles or it is the white striped kind. As a precaution all maroon clowns are known as terrors. They are hardy and active fish that can dominate the tank and bully lesser fish. Keep that in mind. The white striped versions are the worst. Make sure you actually get gold stripe maroons, if even a hint that it may not be a god stripe pass on it.


----------

